# '99 Polo in blue - paint correction and pic very heavy.



## prolfe (Mar 29, 2010)

Right, where to start?

Well there are a LOT of photos.

Its bit of an unusual detail really. This is another 'tidy up' for no money. Experience is what it is about I kept reminding myself. A chance though to do some paint correction, yay!!

Here we have a 1999 V Reg Volkswagen Polo 1.4 CL in blue. It was sold by my mother-in-law to my brother. It's covered just 38k in the 12 years she has had it.

It arrived in a sorry state bodywise. Chips, scratches, dents, mould and a general unloved body 

Mechanically sound though, with exception to the nacked passenger door lock.

This detail was done over two weeks whilst it was left on my driveway. During this time it was detailed, had a door lock repaired, de badged and had its VW badge painted gloss black.

First things first it received a good old soak in some snow foam followed by a rinse.



























Next it was washed using the 2BM and dried using a mf drying towel.

So the clean but in need of attention shots:














































Interior on passengers side before:









Interior after a good hoover:









Drivers side:


































See the lack of beading, beads not uniform on paintwork:









Then it pee'd it down................. great!!









Then a couple of days later, the sun came out and i was able to shoot some swirls:










Corrected using a sonus pad and some G3:


















A 50:50 of sorts:









Door before:









After: Note use of camera and iphone4 flash.









Decided that the rear would look a whole lot better without the badges so using some dental floss I took them off:









Passenger side wing mirror had kissed some trees or hedges so needed a bit of wet sanding:









After:









Same as the drivers door, lots of scratches:









And door:









Mid way after some correction, roof still to do:









More scratches:









Wet Sanding:









Broken lock and scratches:









Rear passengers door handle - still dirty:









Passenger's door lock fixed and cleaned, they all looked like this:









Door rubbers and window rubbers all had seen better days:
These were spruced up using some Vinyl and Rubber Care from Autoglym.


















Ariel:









Door shuts, cleaned a bit with some APC, lots of grease really:

















Rear seats with staining and dirt:

















After some Autoglym Interior Shampoo:









Floors:









After:




































Drivers door mat and area was awful, even after clean he'll need new mats:

























Engine bay was foamed, cleaned and protected using some AG V&R Care:



























Flithy Bonnet:









Front door/wing:









After:









Between doors:









After:









Indicators before:









Decided to wet sand off the kite marks etc:









Rear cluster before:









After:


















Some beading at last:
















Beading and sheeting:









































Dried using a mf drying towel:









Some Megs NXT wax going on:
Reason for this is that I know he won't look after it cleaning wise so it was not worth sealing and then waxing.









After:









Much better debadged:









Reflection shot:









Roof:

























Front with newly painted badge:

















Finally:
Sanded, primed, painted, lacquered front badge:









Thanks for looking and comments very welcome.

prolfe
:buffer:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking good mate - Hope he is pleased (he should be)


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work dude.


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

That's a great result. Show what a nice colour it is, once restored!

Always good to see decent, honest motors brought back to their best :thumb:

Well done.

Steve


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

nice work and always good making something normal look a bit special!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent work! Restored lots of gloss back into the colour. Really enjoyed the write up too! :thumb:


----------



## black v6 (Apr 27, 2011)

hats of to you brill job mate:buffer::thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there matey.


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

:thumb:amazing turnaround


----------



## ax_mad (Oct 18, 2009)

cracking work, really transformed the look of the car.


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Excellent work. Hats off to you for wet sanding as well. I just wouldn't have the bottle to do it :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Excellent turnaround, nice seeing an honest run around looking good.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking turnround matey


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

great effort, looks brilliant now. Really great finish


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

good turnaround here!!

i like this!!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great work fella

well done:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Shows what can be turned around with a bit of effort. Really impressed the hell out of me. Looked like a great challenge and satisfying to see the great results. Shame it does not sound like it will be kept like that. Oh well. Well done all the same.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job hope he was pleased.
shows waht a diffrence a bit of tlc can do to a car:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work Paul and having done one of these as one of my very first details I am confident your work looks a lot better than mine.........:thumb:

Good effort with the badge and de-badging, much better and I am sure he will be super happy...........


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Great result.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lovely color that and imo one of the best engines and specs the 1.4cl, brave of you to wash the engine, that is the most popular car coming into the garage for water ingress the exposed coil pack and metal shielded ht leads cause nightmares when wet. 

Wet sanding results very impressive.

Top job


----------



## Revolutionrock (Sep 27, 2009)

the color looks :argie:
Nice work!
:wave:


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work...


----------



## vRS_Pagey (Jul 6, 2009)

Mate that is a stunning turn around. I love the reflection shots with the vRS and the yellow flowers, brilliant. :thumb:Out of interest, is the gravel under the bonnet ballast? :lol:


----------



## prolfe (Mar 29, 2010)

vRS_Pagey said:


> Mate that is a stunning turn around. I love the reflection shots with the vRS and the yellow flowers, brilliant. :thumb:Out of interest, is the gravel under the bonnet ballast? :lol:


 tis the floor Mr Pagey

Thanks for all the comments. Had the phone call from said brother. He seems v.happy and now wants to know where to get some products to keep it this way. 

I'd read about the water ingress on the polo and so didn't foam and pressure wash it Just many, many.....many mf's



Baker21 said:


> Nice work Paul and having done one of these as one of my very first details I am confident your work looks a lot better than mine.........:thumb:
> 
> Good effort with the badge and de-badging, much better and I am sure he will be super happy...........


This means a lot. Thank you Simon.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Really great turn around, looks amazing - you've probably doubled the price (at least) of what the car is worth :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

what g3 did you use, plus wet sanding technique please.

Great finish afterwards.


----------



## prolfe (Mar 29, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> what g3 did you use, plus wet sanding technique please.
> 
> Great finish afterwards.


This is the stuff:









i used plenty of water and some soaked 2000 grit wet n dry. I applied a light pressure in a straight back and forth. Stopping to buff the sanding marks to make sure i was still in the lacquer. Using water in a spray bottle is a good idea, rather than dipping the paper back in dirty water in a bowl.

You have to make a judgement on how much you sand. You can see and feel how deep the scratches are with your fingernail. The sanding marks will take one pass to bring back the gloss and a couple to make it perfect.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking work mate. Good write up as well.:thumb:

If you would have done that for me and offered to do it for free, I would have had to give you some cash for the amount of effort you put in there

Hope the owner was pleased!!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

A fussy mot tester could fail you, as your lights are no longer legal with all the marks sanded out..

Impressive turn around none the less :thumb:


----------



## prolfe (Mar 29, 2010)

dooka said:


> A fussy mot tester could fail you, as your lights are no longer legal with all the marks sanded out..


I realised in a moment of clarity that they should of stayed. 

Simon also pointed it out. 



dooka said:


> Impressive turn around none the less :thumb:


Thanks Rob.


----------

